# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Hopping Half Dolar

## Ray0

Muy buenas gente, tengo el Hopping Half el de 20 cent, y es malo no lo siguiente. al empezar el juego se ve a leguas que tienes mas monedas que 2. mi pregunta es si el de medio dolar esta mejor que el de 20 cent pues es un efecto que me gusta bastante, sobretodo al principio si se puede enseñar las 2 monedas bien sin que piensen que llevas mas monedas que 2. Bueno eso era todo busque por el foro y no encontre nada que me resolviera la duda, quizas no busque bien, un saludo .

----------


## Sergio R.

Yo también tengo el de 20 cent. (tango) y hombre, no te voy a decir que sea invisible, ni mucho menos, pero con un poco de cuidado pasa todo desapercibido. Yo lo he hecho en numerosas ocasiones y no he tenido ningún problema.
Creo que es más visual el de medio dolar y en cuanto a la calidad... te tienes que ir a Jhonson para tener algo de calidad superior. Yo no tardaré mucho en comprarme uno.

Saludos!

----------


## A.S.B

Hola chicos!

Estoy pensando en comprarme la hopping half , pero he leido tantos comentarios de que hay que tener cuidado con la calidad del material y que tango = loteria etc ... que no se muy bien de que marca comprar!

He visto que tambien se vende un hopping half de la marca midas, que tal es la marca? que tal es la calidad de estas? me han dicho que es similar a las de tango, pero no se si se refieren a la calidad.
Otra cosilla es, en que me tengo que fijar cuando hablais de calidad?

Gracias de antemano!

----------


## A.S.B

Alguna ayudita? =)

----------


## santicr84

yo tengo una flipper coin de la marca midas y deja mucho que desear, sin embargo mi hopping half es de johnson y es de buena calidad, lo unico que hay que tener cuidado cuando practiques el efecto es tanto el sonido que transmite cada una de ellas como en el bolsillo que no se enganchen las cas....lla ya que si se encastran partes diferentes luego queda olgada... no se si me explico, jaja

----------


## A.S.B

Gracias por la respuesta! 

mmm cuando dices partes diferentes, te refieres a lados de la moneda? si no es asi y no puedes decir nada mas , dimelo por privado.

----------


## Odran

Yo vi un hopping half con monedas que imitaban "doblones" de oro y de plata. Me fascino el efecto, las monedas son mas gruesas que los 1/2 dolar, o que los euros, y grandes, por lo que es super visual. Ademas por el brillo dorado y plateado. El hecho de que no sean monedas "reales" hace que sea mas imperceptible, a mi parecer, el tema de las casc etc... ya que no tienes una referencia real de esa moneda en la cabeza.
Y como justificacion al uso de esas monedas... esta chupado no? porque... no me digais que no conoceis el maldito juego del tesoro maldito del maldito pirata patapalo, con parche en el ojo y cara de malo :Confused:  que no :Confused: ? que no conoceis el maldito juego del tesoro maldito del maldito pirata patapalo, con parche en el ojo y cara de malo :Confused:  Pues se hace con estos doblones... Ale! jajaja Y ya la historieta del tesoro y la maldicion, o no, os la inventais.
Saludos!

----------


## mnlmato

La calidad de esos "doblones" es muy mala... Yo me compraria o el half de Johnson o el Tango de 2 euros.

Las Unicorn Coins tienen muy buen acabado.  

Un saludo

----------


## julioso

Visto lo visto, a dia de hoy te aconsejo las unicorn, no son nada caras.
Un saludo

----------


## Odran

Ah si? vaya... solo vi el video de los doblones, y me llamo mucho la atencion. Lastima... tan malos son?
No conozco las unicorn, lo mirare.
Gracias

----------


## A.S.B

Gracias a todos por las respuestas!

Al final creo que me cogeré las johnson.

Felices Fiestas!

----------


## Rubiolus

¿Me podeis decir que es lo que incluye el hopping half? se que son 2 casc., ¿pero de que? ¿penny y half dollar? y un set para el sun and moon que incluye ¿?, supongo que una Ag/Cu y ¿algo más?...¿me lo podeis comentar en clave? jeje....en cuanto me digais hago el pedido, porque a lo mejor me interesa coger esto y no alguna casc y la Ag/Cu que es lo que tenía intención de coger unicamente

----------


## julioso

Casc plata casc cobre, moon con casc de cobre y moneda de medio dolar normal.

----------


## Rubiolus

O sea que me junto con 
-2 casc de Cu
-1 casc de Ag
-1 Ag/Cu
-1 half dollar

Parece rentable ¿no?

PD: hala ya está...soy unos euros más pobre

----------


## mnlmato

> -2 casc de Cu


No exactamente... una de Cu no es regular, sólo vale para formar la moon coin, aún así este set sale rentable, le darás mucho uso, incluso lo gastarás en nada xD

----------


## mnlmato

- Duplicado.

----------


## Rubiolus

Aun con lo que me cuentas sale super rentable...y además siendo de la marca que son

Gracias por la ayuda

----------


## Lukan

si al juego de los doblones de oro y plata os referís al de "gold and silver" ... ahorraros el dinero. Precisamente porque no son reales la sospecha está servida, con una buena historia queda gracioso pero poco más... Es mi opinión, ojo!

Saludos!!

----------


## gaspy_xx

Perdon por reflotar este hilo, pero tengo una duda que he visto algo reflejada aqui.
Llevo un año haciendo el hopping half con monedas de medio dolar y penique, el de toda la vida, y siempre impresiona mucho, pero hace poco me ha surgido la duda..quizas quedaria mas natural scarse del bolsillo una moneda de 20 y una de 5 centimos que monedas raras, no? Quizas la gente al ver monedas raras ve trucaje..que al fin y al cabo puedes usar medios dolares normale y darlos a examinar, pero si solo haces el hopping half, no se si quedaria mejor sacarte tus monedas raras prque "son grande y se ven mejor" o usar monedas que pueden parecer normales

Enviado desde mi LG-P970 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Odran

Yo creo que si usas un tipo de moneda, usalo para todo. Lo que cantaria como una almeja es que te saque medio dollar para hacer un siempre 3, o algo asi, y luego use euros para el hopping half... Si lo unico que haces con monedas es el hopping... tal vez seria mejor usar euros. Yo uso medio dolar para todo, porque hago varios juegos con monedas. Y hago una version del hopping half con monedas prestadas (euros, claro), es una excepcion, porque al ser prestadas elimina toda sospecha de trucaje de las monedas...  :Wink1: 
Te recomiendo, si es el caso de que solo haces ese juego de monedas, que investigues un poco... hay cosas realmente espectaculares (hasta mas que el hopping) con monedas que pueden ser tuyas, o prestadas. Saludos

----------


## gaspy_xx

Hago muchas cosas con monedas, pero me refiero a estar en la calle y que alguien te diga que hagas magia y haces el hopping que es lo que suelo hacer siempre en esas ocasiones, y en ese momento solo haria eso, aunque haga mas cosas con monedas en actuaciones y eso, no se si me entiendes jaja

Enviado desde mi LG-P970 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## ElMagoRodri

pero bueno, con poca técnica de monedas que conozcas ya puedes arreglártelas para darlas a examinar.

----------


## Odran

Que quieres que te diga... yo no me gastaba 70 eurazos en una johnson, o 50 y pico en la tango de euro, solo para llevarlas por la calle por si alguien me pide que le haga magia... Si alguien me pide que le haga magia en mitad de la calle, y me apetece hacerlo por supuesto, hago cualquier cosa, desde cosas con el propio cuerpo (twisting arm illusion, rotar el meñique), desaparicion y aparicion de una moneda (que total pa una peticion de gratis en la calle tampoco hace falta hacerle el show completo ahi mismo), o una transposicion de monedas con medio euro y 2 euros, que hasta pueden ser prestadas. Porque por mucho que sea el hopping de euro... que vas a hacer? llevarlo en tu monedero normal? se te abrira, te costara sacar justo esas monedas... en fin, sospechoso. Y si las llevas a prte... mas sospechoso aun... porque las llevas a parte? si son monedas normales (euros), porque no van en tu monedero normal... Demasiada molestia para hacerr algo impromptu. Sabes que? mejor lleva un par de gomitas... simple, sencillo, y hay juegos muy sorpredentes y de gran impacto magico, que duran segundos algunos! lo mejor para magia impromptu!
Y si la cosa se pone chunga... sacamos la baraja!
Es mi punto de vista, magico, personal e intransferible.  :Wink1: 
Saludos

----------


## Clerk

Hola, aprovecho este hilo para comentar lo siguiente. Me compré hace poco hoping half (dolar/penique) con la cas....lla expandida. Y me he llevado una tremnda decepción de cómo se nota. Es normal? Tenía otro hoping de los chinos y no se notaba nada, pero en este caso es terrible. No puedes dejarlas en la mesa. Tiene algo que ver que sea expandida, es normal que se note tantísimo?
Si podéis orientarme o ayudarme, muchas gracias,

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Qué marca es? Tango?

----------


## Clerk

Si. Es Tango

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ejemplo perfecto de "lo barato sale caro". Tango te ahorras unos euros... Pero la calidad es muy inferior.

Enviado desde mi 9960 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Clerk

En serio? Me decian que era lo mejor. 
Y cual es lo mejor?

----------


## Mag Marches

Tango no es, para nada, lo mejor xD. Si quieres un hopping de una buena calidad, comprate uno de Johnson o de Unicorn!!

----------


## Ray0

johnson son perfectas muyyyy buenas

----------


## Clerk

Y domde me recomendais para comprarlas?

----------


## Iban

ejem.

----------


## Odran

> ejem.


Jajajaja pocas veces has dicho tanto con tan poco...

----------

